# Your 'reading the hobbit' status



## Eledhwen (Aug 27, 2010)

Just wondering how Tolkien fans and researchers view the book that introduced the world to Hobbits.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 27, 2010)

Love it. Currently reading it for the umpteenth time. About to start Flies and Spiders for those who are interested!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 28, 2010)

I've wrote here before that The Hobbit is likely to be my favorite of Tolkien's books

I read The Hobbit in middle school and loved it. I went on to read The Lord of the Rings afterward and though I read LOTR over countless times I never went back to reading The Hobbit until when I joined this site - around a decade later.

Now I have not only the book on my shelves but the Rob Inglis-narrated unabridged audio book too. I've listened to it quite a few times through at work now and have just about reached the "_I practically know The Hobbit off by heart_" category


----------



## baragund (Sep 3, 2010)

There are parts of The Hobbit that I enjoy more now than when I first read it back in Middle School. I particularly love the witty dialogue.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 3, 2010)

I first read The Hobbit for school in junior high, but I didn't much care for it. Then I had to read it again in my freshman English class. That's when I fell deeply in love with Tolkien and have read the book many times since. I especially enjoy my annotated Hobbit verrsion.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm, actually thinking on it again, I've read it more than once or twice, I shouldn't have checked that...I read it twice right off the bat, I'm pretty sure (addicted! :*D), and then once in English and Spanish at the same time (a paragraph in English and then read the Spanish version--trying to teach myself Spanish, I learned a lot but it didn't stick...need to do that again). I think there may have been one other time...I think I reread both The Hobbit and LotR one other time between the original two and the Spanish one.

I prefer The Sil over LotR, and LotR over The Hobbit, but I must make clear that I massively adore all of them. When I read The Hobbit the first time I did indeed fall in love, and I didn't think I could enjoy another book more. I was never more surprised to be proved wrong.

Darn you, this thread is evil, making me wanna reread _again_...


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmmm... I have been putting off reading Tolkien stuff for a while. I wanted to wait until I had all of those History Of Middle Earth bookses, then read everything in chronological expert, and finally be able to call myself the ultimate expert (without lying, as per usual). I am not currently reading anything, though. I did promise that I would pore over all of my books and write up a YayGollum's Point Of View On Everything (I had a better title in mind, before. Shall have to remember) thread. Mayhaps now is the time for that. Anyways, ah, I have read that The Hobbit book many times, and, sure, I enjoy it.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never grown tired of reading The Hobbit. If you've only read it once before reading The Lord of the Rings, and especially if you've read The Silmarillion; I would strongly recommend reading it again in the light of the other books.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 20, 2010)

One of my favorite ways to end the night is with the lights off, a bottle of strong ferment on the night stand and struggling to read my collector's Hobbit by tea-light :*)


----------



## Paradise Lost (Nov 2, 2010)

I started reading "The Hobbit" before some months and then i left it before i reach the middle cause i had a lot of work and before some days i start reading it again.
Since now it is really fascinating


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, Paradise Lost,
I envy you. You are discovering the story for the first time. I love to read these books over again; but now I always know what the end will be.


----------



## Eruanneth (Jan 24, 2011)

I firstly read The Hobbit when I was... maybe 6 years old? Maybe something like that:*D and today it's IMO one of the best books I've ever read. You can get interested in it as a child, but it's also very gripsing when you are much older and read it again


----------



## Jon Lannister (Jun 30, 2011)

I love it. I love the inocence of the book, the sweet little pleasures like cakes, tea, honey etc. I am a The Hobbit lover. The Lord of the Rings is better, yes. The Silmarillion is more complex, more epic, and so are the Unfinished Tales and The Children of Hurin too. But all of them lack in inocence and simplicity. The Lord of the Rings has some of this spirit in the begining, but then it turns to be epic again. If all Tolkien books were to be eliminated from Earth and I had the power to save one of them, I'd choose The Hobbit.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 30, 2011)

Reading it again for the 3rd or 4th time, never get sick of it and know it off by heart, same with LOTR though don't know it as off by heart.


----------



## host of eldar (Oct 10, 2011)

I read it once.. and sometimes I look through it for some cause, recovering memory etc..


----------

